# United states hapkido Federation? who is a member?



## nuxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there anyone on here that is a member of this organization or attends their seminars? I missed the last one and want to know all the ancient Hapkido secrets that you learned  haha.. Old joke.. Seriously though. Just looking for some old friends from southern Indiana that I might have trained with under Jeff Angel.


----------



## puunui (Apr 21, 2011)

Is this the same USHF run by Master Donald Burns out of the Indiana University?


----------



## nuxie (Apr 21, 2011)

yes it is.


----------

